# What are the main differences between GSD, Mal, and DS?



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I have never come in contact with Mals or Dutchies, only GSD's. The thing I like about GSD's is they seem to have an almost human-like sense of the situation. They seem to take a second to think before reacting, at least the one's I've ever met. Which make them in my opinion the best family dog. Can someone tell me the difference between the 3 breeds as far as character and raising them goes? I hear the Mal and DS are over-the top. I'm not thinking about getting one, just curious from people who've had them the differences in raising them.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

From what Ive heard is you can have the same exact temperament in each breed you just have to find the right breeder. Breeders of Dutchies and Mals were and are generallly more work oriented so it a lot easier to find. GSD became very popular as family pets and show dogs so the high drive high energy was lost on the majority of whats out there now compared to the Mals and dutchies. But if you can sift through all of byb and whatever the right breeders and good dogs are out there.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Julian G said:


> I have never come in contact with Mals or Dutchies, only GSD's. The thing I like about GSD's is they seem to have an almost human-like sense of the situation. They seem to take a second to think before reacting, at least the one's I've ever met. Which make them in my opinion the best family dog. Can someone tell me the difference between the 3 breeds as far as character and raising them goes? I hear the Mal and DS are over-the top. I'm not thinking about getting one, just curious from people who've had them the differences in raising them.


Good question, There is every kind you have described in every breed you have mentioned, it just depends on their Genetic Makeup IMO! I've owned/trained/handled and seen them all run the gambit.
:surprise:


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

In fact in the early 1800s they were practically the same dog. the germans ended up breeding brindle out and bred for a slightly larger size. Mals a subsel of belgian shepherds were breed in three varieties long hair short and wire hair. And the dutch were kind of a mish mash that regularly bred both into their lines eventually stopping and only breeding their own. Unless you are talking about knpv line dogs in which case if the puppy is born brindle it is a dutch and fawn pups are mals. Knpv is actually really cool because they can a mix of any dog that does exceptionally well in the sport. sometimes you can really see the large gsd head or dutchie brindle.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

There are a ton of threads on this. Use your search function. I just can't write it yet again.

I don't agree with everything above. There are differences (esp GSD vs. Mal/Dutch). Educate yourself well if you are considering any of the three.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Here is my honest thoughts of the differences.. While all 3 are athletic and agile, the Dutch Shepherd and Malinois due to smaller size are slightly quicker and a little more agile, but the German shepherd is still more then agile enough, and the German shepherd is a lot more powerful then both breeds. German shepherds are also ranked a lot higher in intelligence, and are more of a natural guard dog. So.. my take is this, if you want a true guardian and companion, get a German shepherd, if you want to jump on the bandwagon of the current breed getting attention for a few years, then get a Mal or DS. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm, apparently the new guy is just way to good at asking simple direct questions??? I am aware of "pro" dog trainers that you could not give a MAL to, he was offered a few and refused! I am aware of another that says her Mal won't hold "Place" reliably she has to Crate him to take a shower! Sounds like crap to me but whatever. 

I don't have a dog in this fight ... well OK I do WL GSD but that's not my point. Most likely the point of the thread was to find information on MAL's and Dutchies??

I understand DutchKarin's, point rehashing gets old but a search would be helpful.  In addition on here that I am aware of, is Baillif he's a Pro, and he has two Mal's and a GSD/Mal cross. Also Wyominggrandma, has a recent thread and she has a "SL MAL" ... who knew??? And Muskeg of course she has a whole pack of'em!
And I do believe Dutchkarin has a "Dutchie" herself?? There may be others but that's who I know.

And here is a site you may find useful ... lot's of working dog stuff. 

Dr. P's Dog Training: Belgian Malinois vs. American Pit Bull Terrier

I mean it is a GSD board and stuff but throwing other working dogs under the bus is a bit much ... in my view.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Julian G said:


> I have never come in contact with Mals or Dutchies, only GSD's. The thing I like about GSD's is they seem to have an almost human-like sense of the situation. They seem to take a second to think before reacting, at least the one's I've ever met. Which make them in my opinion the best family dog. Can someone tell me the difference between the 3 breeds as far as character and raising them goes? I hear the Mal and DS are over-the top. I'm not thinking about getting one, just curious from people who've had them the differences in raising them.


The biggest thing I notice with mals is how quick they are and the amazing strength that comes from the effort they put in, rather then just the physical strength. 

The Dutch Shepherds I see, aren't like that. They seem a little more like the GSD's. Physical power, and not the kind of, I guess obsessiveness about everything they do. The attention to detail I see with more mal owners, seems more important then with the other two. I don't think you get a lot of room to re do anything.

General temperament separate of work, the ones I see are basically social, climb in your lap kinds as soon as they come off the field. Its at a 100 miles an hour, but its friendly. The dutchies I see enjoy the contact, being petted, but they are able to settle more.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I had this saved from the site someone had posted
http://www.vankamphuis.com/dutchiehistory.pdf


I had (I say had as he passed away recently) a GSD/Dutch cross. However he looked more GSD but with a Mal colouring (fawn). At certain times of year you could see a hint of brindle in him (face). He was the result of an oops litter.


The above link helped explain things better.


When asked if he was crossed, I just told people he was crossed with a Mal b/c hardly anyone knew what a dutchie was. And I was probably right. There had to be Mal in his Dutch bloodline.


He was gorgeous though:wink2:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> I had this saved from the site someone had posted
> http://www.vankamphuis.com/dutchiehistory.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


Uh sorry for your loss and thanks for the link, I think i would like a GSD/Mal someday myself ... just because.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I've raised some pretty crazy high drive GSDs, just wondering if I can handle a dutch or a mal. The one thing better about the Dutch is I read they live longer, and tend to be a healthier breed.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I recommend that you go on to some Dutch or Mal sites on Facebook. More dutch and mal owners have had GSD then GSD owners having had dutch and mals. They are different breeds. It is not just energy.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Meet a few dutchies and malinois and see for yourself if it's a breed you are interested in owning. I've seen a crazy prey, hard to control dutchie. I've seen a super serious, mostly defense, highly suspicious malinois. I've met social butterfly malinois. I have a dog-park malinois, and a one who is not dog park material. It varies in lines and individuals. 

Go meet a few, meet a few younger ones, too. Make sure you are not just seeing the highly trained and controlled malinois/dutchies.

Check out shelters and rescues, there are some nice malinois available in California shelters recently, you might find a good starter malinois there and save a life.

Malinois vs. GSD- malinois are very fast, mentally fast, and they do not tolerate fools gladly. They will out think you and are not super forgiving of mistakes. Highly intelligent and often one-handler dogs. Many have a crazy bite-mouth obsession and easily get obsessive about stuff like a ball or barking at bugs or whatever. 

Impossible to sum it up, meet a few.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Muskeg said:


> Meet a few dutchies and malinois and see for yourself if it's a breed you are interested in owning. I've seen a crazy prey, hard to control dutchie. I've seen a super serious, mostly defense, highly suspicious malinois. I've met social butterfly malinois. I have a dog-park malinois, and a one who is not dog park material. It varies in lines and individuals.
> 
> Go meet a few, meet a few younger ones, too. Make sure you are not just seeing the highly trained and controlled malinois/dutchies.
> 
> ...


Please elaborate. When people say you must have a "strong hand" do they mean you must get rough with the dog? Whenever I had GSDs I was never really rough with them. A few times I might have tapped them on the muzzle or closed their muzzles to prevent biting and such but I found this only made them more mad and wanting to "fight" more. What is the proper way to give a strong correction for some of these breeds that require it?


----------

